# Slot Car Stories...



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Chat was fun tonight. We all got to talking about some cars that we had traded, 
or got somewhere, or got back from someone and it got me thinking. This would be a fun thread. 
So here's what we're looking for...

Have you ever traded a car to someone and saw it somewhere else years later?

Did you sell a car and see it on eBay or at a show?

Did you have a car you couldn't straighten out, traded it off, and it was someone elses best racer?

Did you have a favorite car that you traded, and someone else customized it?

Did you trade a car off and find out later it was worth quite a bit?

Such stories would be interesting to hear. Please feel free to post your story.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*57 Chevy custom.*

I'll kick it off with one of my stories...

Back in 93, I customized a Tyco 57 Chevy to look like a dirt track racer.
I tried to make it look like a Buick or Oldsmobile, and painted it up like Lee Petty's # 42.
Here's the only pic I have of it on a race night in 94.
It's the fourth row back, second from the left with the silver hood.










I had traded it to a friend, he painted the hood silver.
I traded it because we had gone to a toy show, where I picked up a 60 Plymouth.
I customized it, and replaced the Chevy with this...










We later split getting a booth at a couple of slot car shows (96-97) where I guess it got sold off.

This past April I was racing at a track in Dallas when this guy saw all the Petty cars in my box.
He said, "I have a Petty car."
You can imagine the sound of my jaw hitting the floor when he walked over with my old 57 Chevy Lee Petty special!
It looked just the same as the last time I saw it.
We swapped stories on how the car came about and how he got it, where it had been.

Would you believe the guy wouldn't trade it back to me????
Said something about it being sentimental or something like that, can you believe it???

I guess it makes sense, I only had it a couple of years and he's had it for 13.

:wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Back when I was an impressionable teenager I visited a local Hobby shop that was closing out their slot car stock. I saw a car I'd been eyeing for a while and scooped it up. It was a Rokar Nissan 240 Z in Blue with a white stripe. 










I loved that car and its incredible speed. I couldn't fight the urge to mod my cars even back then, and it received a custom paint job. As I grew up, my slotcars got relegated to storage until my Wedding day.

Wha???? yeah, I wanted the day to have some meaningful points for me too. I was able to convince a friend to lend me his hot rod, a 1946 Oldsmobile 2 door Convertible, one of 8. This was probably my highlight, but the other thing we did was actually slot car related so I digress. At most weddings around here, if someone taps a spoon on their glass, it signals that they want to see the wedding couple kiss. Well we didn't want to be kissing every couple of minutes during dinner (thats what the honeymoons for!) but didn't want to totally disapoint. We decided that people had to challenge someone in the wedding party to a slot car race.


I borrowed my brother in laws Tomy track and dug out the few cars I had that had survived my childhood. We had a great time, and at the end of the night, we left the reception to get ready for our trip to NewYork City. I received my pit kit back and promptly put it back into storage without looking at it until last year when my Son and I picked up some Life-Like track and a couple cars for $3.00 at a summer yard sale. 

I remembered a few of the cars, but also had a few chassis and deduced that I must had stepped on the body of my favorite car or broke it in some other fashion at some point. After setting up a track for the kids to play with at Christmas , my brother inlaw offered his Tomy track to me for $20. I took him up on his offer and was floored to find my Rokar Nissan neatly tucked away in the box after nearly 10 years...

This is how I found it...










This is what I did to it, I really like the Bright blue metal flake paint and the quad stripes, just a step up IMHO


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

When I was a kid a friend of mine had a Red, White & Blue T-jet AMX that I really wanted. Try as I did, he would not trade it to me. After pestering him forever he finnaly caved. I still have that AMX thats worth about $20. The car I traded was my "32" Ford Pickup with the slimline chassis. It goes for around $200 today. Sounded like a fair trade to me...at the time.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

T-jets are my absolute favorite cars today, but that wasn't always the case...

I had slot cars in the late '70s and thru the '80s, and most of what I messed around with was Magna-Traction, HP2/HP7, and eventually G-Plus and Magnum 440s. I messed around with AFX nonmags a little, and mostly I just got frustrated with them. But there were a few weird cars floating around my collection, old Aurora cars with skinny little wheels and two screws holding the body on. I was never even really sure where they came from--I think they had been given to me by an uncle or two. I never really got them at the time, and mostly they just got taken apart and left in pieces in the bottom of my pit case. 

Fast forward to college in 1988, 1989, like that. I lived on campus at SUNY Stony Brook, and I discovered that there was a commercial track near campus (Islip Miniature Speedway in, I think, Holbrook, for those on Long Island who care). I started racing 1/32 NASCAR Womps, and 1/25 Womp-based hardbody cars on Tuesday nights. The store had an HO scale layout, but it got little use. One weekend I dragged my box of old HOs out of my parents' basement and brought it to the store and ran them around for old times' sake. One of the regular Tuesday night racers was looking thru my stuff, and asked, "Hey, you wanna sell this one? I'll give ya 20 bucks." Sure, I thought, I could use the dough for parts for next week. So for 20 dollars, I sold him...

are you ready?...

...a medium blue Thunderjet Mach 1. I'm still kicking myself. If I recall correctly, the rear wheel wells were slightly rounded out for AJ's on aluminum wheels, but still. Man, I hope he still enjoys that thing today. 

Don't know if it's true, but I've heard from some sources that the Mach 1 was only available in that color in a JC Penney set with a red Alfa Romeo. Just sayin'.

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*There's a story of a man named Wes, who was building 3 slot cars of his own...*

This should be an interesting thread! Great idea NTx...

Well I casted a Porsche body that Hilltop had sent me. We needed some Porsche bodies for the HOHT Charity Auction a couple of years ago.

The body was casted to fit on a T-Jet chassis. Well my good HT friend Wes was wondering if the body would work on a TYCO chassis so, I just sent him a couple to try out.

Well Wes dremeled the heck out of the inside and painted it up like you see it now with Red Baron decals and Iron Crosses. It must not have fit as Wes sent me the body back.

Well this has been sitting around waiting for some body post to go back on. I put the post on but, was getting gear rub. Aaaaaaaaaah haaaaa!! I was getting gear rub on the top side of my chassis plate. The Dremel came out and now the problem is solved. Man this thing sits over the chassis tight now and tears up the track!!










I silvered the front headlights and am doing the same over the rear grates now. Put in a clear red window and now just needs a Clix finish up.

Wes thanks for sending this back! I have another one painted up in red and now know what to do to make it low.

Bob...The SLOT CAR BUNCH story teller...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dang I really liked the idea behind this thread. Is this all there is? not other interesting slot car stories???


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mock up...*



plymouth71 said:


> Dang I really liked the idea behind this thread. Is this all there is? not other interesting slot car stories???


Heck plymouth71 my story is just starting...










This is now getting equiped for some RL booty kicking Road Warrior style with some help from my mini bic. 

Bob...now for some fun detail painting soon...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Spear in the rear...*

Well I found some time today between Fletchers Basketball game and a Cub Scout Pack meeting to finish this one up.

It is real hard to show the rust detail in pictures the way it realy appears. Again you are all invited over to our house for Cheese, Lemonaid and Crumpets tonight. 



















RL you wouldn't shoot a Woman now would you? LOL










This is the Red Barons Pissed off girlfriend....she found out he had a Wife. 










Everything gets drilled and posted to keep it a solid build, except for the chain which got Super Glued on real well. The little Iron Cross Skull part on the end even got drilled and posted in place...Then Super Glued everything in place.

The End


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Super cool, Bob!! Perky driver, too!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It was my fastest car.

When I got back into slots, it was a total accident. Back in 1991, I was on a sales trip in Houston, 
stuck in a hotel room for two weeks, bored outta my freakin mind. I had been going out 
with the group in the evenings, but all they wanted to do was go get smashed every night.
One evening I went out on my own and found this toy clearance warehouse.
I bought a Days of Thunder Tyco track. Went back to the room, set it up and had a blast.
The next night I went back and bought a Rokar set. They only had two types of sets. A stack of each.
I wish I would have thought to buy multiples because they were only like $15 and $20, but I wasn't thinking that way yet.
The DOT set had the City Chevy and the Hardees Chevy. The City was a screamer.

Fast forward a couple of years.
We (myself and my brother) had gathered a bunch of slot cars to this point, and had run
the heck out of them at home on a long 2 lane banked oval. We were more than happy when
Action Speedway moved to our town and opened for business. We went there and talked 
them into running Nascar stuff. All they were running at the time was Indy cars.
My City car had become a dog after being run so hard for so long. I had newer cars that ran better.
I traded it to one of the guys there for another car. It seemed like a fair deal.
He pulled the whole car apart and cleaned it. Pulled all the carpet out of the arm.
Did I mention our long banked oval was set up on the floor?
He then trued the arms com in a dremel, and installed new brushes.
He then beat me with my old City car in that nights Nascar race.


----------



## ginsengjoe (Aug 29, 2008)

well i am new to the hobby once agaAAain... (from ohhh, around 1978 i would have been 10, to around 1982, i 'spose girls/high school/etc.. became more important than my TCR sets and the FrEaKiN baJillion diff. tyco US-1 layouts i would create ....and i must share HOW my reintroduction to the hobby came aboot..... 
methinks it was 3 years ago or so, during winter, i wanted my now 8 yr old son, to have the same thrills and pee-in-my-pants fun i used to have putting army men out in the middle of my track and plowing over/through him/them with either a homemade TCR "big-rig" or US-1 rig, (TYCo is all santa knew in 'coal country'), 
soooo... i went to the local wally-world or similar "meglo-mart", (target methinks), and purchased the only slot-car type track available ANYWHERE within (at least) 100 miles of here, in far-eastern kentucky.... (heart of the trillion-dollar coalfields and hatfield/mccoy country 
it was a small 'hot wheels' set i bought with the (terribly top-heavy) camaro cop-car and smokey-&-the-bandit black T/A.... WE HAD such fun and it was so thrilling i went and bought the ONLY other option which was 'nother HW's set with a yellow plymouth suberbird and blue dodge challenger or charger...i forget...
anyway....long story longer... it had desired effect for both of us !!! thrills galore and the only thing i wanted more was to UPGRADE to the newest/most expensive/yadda-y-y~slots under the sun!!! ...yall get the pic!!!??!!
UPgrading was in the back of my mind and at this point i did not have a PC nor was i ebay/google/modern internet savvy. (sEvErE burn-out from GI bill funded college IT/computer classes/schooling from previous year or two) 
O K .....
flash forward to the following summer at an (particularly weathly in-its-day type home, estate sale, i am attending w/my wife and son. ( aMeRiCaN PiCkErS -SchMICKERS !! ~ having been a 'picker' since the age of 15 or so & after becoming 100% disabled through a back injury during 1st gulf war, i fell back into 'picking' full time, but i digress..) 
so i am at this estate, no antique toys, (which i specialize in [minus slot cars for reasons there are NONE i've EVER seen,{since my own}, here in the coalfields]); no old toys in sight. although... i am keenly interested in a piece of furniture being auctioned !!... 

.... my son starts...

"dAd?!" ... "DaD!?" ...." D A D c'mere !!!"

"shut up son!! ....'m busy" 

" BUUUUuuuuuuT , DaaaAAAAaaaaaaaAAAAaaaD!!"

"damnit, young-MAN!!"

{repeat this ~LITERALLY~ 10 times} (so funny looking back)

i finally go over to him where he is under a folding table pointing at a shoebox. so's i "snap/crackle/pop" (sound of my neck/back)and bEnD-oVeR to see what was so incredibly impOtent for my normally very well mannered son to be harassing me at great lengths about !!! 
:- / 
:- B
"whaddisityoungman...?" "check it out dad" came the reply. i open the shoebox and look inside
:~ O
....and it is TOTALLY FULL of , (of which i quickly came to find out and learn history about), FULL TO THE RIM of rArE/MINT cond/every color-kind-style of ....

AURURA THUNDERJETS and original aurora slot cars !!!! about 100 of them !!!
(surf boarded el caminos in EVERY COLOR/mustangs/good laWd!! u name it!!!)
" hOLeeeEEEE guacamole son !!! you da man !! " LOLOLmaO
i didn't know HOW much at the time, but i knew i was holding sOmEtHiNg of GREAT value!!
"here son, lemme throw this 1st year homer simpson doll in there and go ask 'the man' to auction it." 

"S O L D !!! ....a box of dolls for $17.50 to the young man who likes the bald-guy DOLL !!! "
LOL

thats right----SEVENTEEN DOLLARS AND FIFTY CENTS!!! FOR 100-LIKE NEW-50 YR OLD- SLOT CARS!!! I AM STILL IN AWE OF OUR FORTUNE AND FEEL IT WAS PREDESTINED.... MEBBE

and .....NOW for the finale' you patient readers you..... :-o

we now own about-(more or less ALL vintage)
250+ slot cars w/ abOOt 90% being TYCO,
15 TYCO regular slot tracks !!,
about 5 TYCO TCR tracks !!,
about 3 TYCO US-1 tracks !!, ( each fully complete including 3 or more of EACH car/truck/tractor. & some of which are valued @ around $150 each...(stompers/tow-truck/etc...) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and 1/2 dzn or so TYCO HO train layouts, which are almost ALL being linked to EACH OTHER one way or another in our 10' X 30' TYCO HO 'city' !!! a slot car/slot truck/train layout to make the most ardent slotter drool ...(i would think)

ALL OF THIS WAS PURCHASED for that young man and myself i 'spose w/ the WELL OvEr $4000 (yes $4k) that i made on ebay over the next year after the estate sale, selling the auroras !!! )))

i learned a GREAT DEAL about aurora and slot cars coming to the US in the 50's - 60's while selling those slots.... they financed quite a collection which has enabled me to become closer to my NOW 'professional-picking" son at the age of 8 ))

....and i do apologize for being so lengthy/windy/etc... in relating why i am now 'again' a life-long slotting enthusiast raising another generation of slotters )) thanx yall


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey thats a great story!!! Any pics?


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't say I have quite the stories you guys have but I have 3 short ones.

When I was a kid my parents bought me a tyco curve huggers silver streak set that had the chrome #33 camaro funny car & the chrome #82 mustang funny car. Well that did it for me, I was hooked!  Roll forward around 15 years to when I was 23. I had just joined the AirForce & needed to just make sure all my bills were paid off so I decided to sell my entire vast collection of around 100 cars to a friend of a friend. Two cars I never realized how valuable they were was the tiger solo & the Tyrell candy elf #3. I sold all of those cars for about $7/piece. Yes ... I said $7 ... I was kinda horrified after I realized those cars were very expensive to get back. I got them back, took me quite some time & many many lost auctions but I got them. Not cheap either but it made me happy, so there is a happy ending to this.

2nd story.

Recently, a friend of the wife's comes over & says "hey I found all these cars in the basement of my parents house." I was like ok lemme see them, so I go over to his house & sure enough he had around 20-30 cars. Most of them in pretty decent shape. He had a 6 wheel elf that was in really good shape & couple other odds & ends. I got all the cars for like $100. Yes I was QUITE happy with that small amount of $ those cars cost me. Can't remember all the cars I got in there but it was definitely worth the $ 

3rd & last & my favorite story

At the same time I was purchasing my friends collection I found 2 auctions on the bay that had just 1 car pictured in each but they weren't located in the usual slot car category (can't remember where anymore.) I went into each auction & what 1 of the auctions didn't show were 7 original supergplus orange magnet/geared chassis, which up till that point I had no idea what they were. I believe the other auction had 2 or 3 saudia williams F1 cars, 1 was absolutely in great shape the others ... eh not so much. Several other cars as well. End of the auctions drew near & I honestly don't think anyone had any idea what was in this auction as most people just saw the very first broken cars on the pictures & probably passed on them. I believe I must have ended up with no less than around $500 worth of stuff for approx. $100 total for both auctions combined. To say I about fell over was the understatement of the week. Both auctions were from the same seller who looked to be some sort of power seller if I remember correctly.

Those 2 auctions there paid for themselves as I got yet another 6 wheeled elf that was also in great shape. I sold the 6 wheel elf for something to the effect of $65. Two people were bidding it up hardcore & that car alone almost paid for both auctions. Yeah that's my bestestestestest story for a slot car find for me. I wish I could find stuff at tag sales & stuff but I've never been so lucky. 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Around 1965 a couple of the neighborhood kids and myself put our tracks together and had quite a nice set-up for a 12 yr. old.








A lot of the neighborhood kids would come over and race and tune and learn. Around mid-summer a new kid, Mark, started hanging with us. He came from a family of 8 kids and had no cars of his own. No problem, use one of mine or one of the other guys. We all had small stables of 3 to maybe 10 cars, so there was plenty to go around. 
One day I noticed that a turquiose Camaro was missing. With so many guys in an out it was hard to know who had the sticky fingers. Of course we really didn't know the new guy and I had my suspicions. 
Fast foreward to Chritsmas that same year. The Camaro was gone and mostly forgotten. We all (about 6 or 7 guys) decided to put our names in a hat and exchange slots for Christmas. Mark was in. Which we thought was odd. If he could afford a car, why didn't he have one. Well Mark got my name (I still think he found out who had my name and made them trade). At exchange time he gave me a Camaro. It was painted blue with a black roof and a firebird? decal applied to the hood. And had AJ's added front and back. Everybody else had bought new cars to exchange, but we knew Mark's situation and were just glad he had participated.
After opening up the Camaro I could see it was a turquiose body that he had painted. 
I don't know if he felt guilty, or realized if he showed up with that car to play with as his own that we would have been suspicious. I'm not even sure if he didn't come up with the idea of the exchange and had planned this for 6 months. 
I don't know what happened to Mark as we parted ways several years later, but I still have that car to this day.








hojoe


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Another "Wish I Still Had That" Story*

I used to run as hobby shop several years ago and once or twice a year I would go visit the distributors' warehouses. I was pretty tight with the owners and I was allowed to go scavenge every so often. I got into the habit of looking under shelves and behind boxes, even the garbage cans for stuff that was not in it's proper place or was shuffled off to the side over the years. On one of these trips, I found a chrome red AFX Vega funny car (not the Vega Van). The front window posts had been crushed and the car was crammed under the bottom shelf in a long row. It looked like someone had shoved it under there with their foot. I pulled it out and threw it in my order box. When they wrote up my order, they gave me the car since it was so damaged. I was already a hopeless HO collector at this stage, so I thought it would be a neat piece, even damaged. Now this was years before the Internet and reference books, so I wasn't aware of what I had.
One of my slot car buddies saw the car on my shelf and proceeded to pester me about trading it. He was big into anything Vega. So after a month or so, we wind up making a trade (can't even remember what I got). I have never seen or heard of this car in chrome red since. I moved over the years and lost touch with this guy, so I don't know if he still has it. I have never seen this up for auction or seen a reference to it in any of the collector books.
But man I wish I had that one back! I even looked back on pictures from then hoping I caught it in the background, no luck. NOW I take pictures of everything that crosses my path!

-Paul


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

If there were enough time and following,it would be neat to post pics of custom/modified cars we find and reunite them with the person who did the work.JMHO
Christian


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

It May Not Be Relevant To This Thread. When I Was Just A Kid O So Many Years Ago I Raced Ho Slots With Neighborhood Friends On Their Basement/garage Tracks. If You Are As Old As Me You Remember Bloo Glue For The Tires And Taping Pennies On The Chassis Trying To Make Them Stay On The Track. Nonmagnatraction Cars Were The New Craze. I Had A Whole Tackle Box Of Stuff. I Spent My Weekly Allowances Buying This. Does Anybody In Kansas City Remember Getting A Tacklebox Of Slot Cars And Parts? They Dissappeared During My Divorce In `75. She May Have Burned Them Along With My Vietnam Pictures.  How Can Someone Be So Evil?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I got another one. This aint so much a tradin story as it is just a story.
One of my cousins used to come over and race with us. This was his first time.
I was picky about the cars and liked to keep the original chassis and body together.
We had the Tyco oval set up all along the hallway floor. Big, long, 2 lane banked oval.
He and my brother had been racing for 30 minutes or so when I went upstairs.
I was talking with my brother while they were racing, just watching the cars.
We were talking about the #28 Texaco car, without naming it, how it handled, how fast it was.
My cousin was racing that car and was caught between racing and listening to us.
My brother wrecked, so my cousin brought the 28 car around and picked it up.
"You mean this one?", he said as he held the car up with his thumb under the chassis.
Well, it didn't take but a couple of seconds to put a pretty good blister on his thumb.

We still laugh about that.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Just readin stories. Anymore folks?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any of you guys have anything to add to this???


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

1 day 2 hippie vans went into the carrying case together.
a few weeks later, when the case was opened, there were 2 little VW bugs! as well.

the end


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I loaned a SG+ car to a bud when he forgot his pit case (came from work to racing, forgot it in the morning when he went to work) and he promptly went out and beat me like a drum with it in the feature race. Kinda funny in retrospect but annoying at the time to say the least, running 2nd to my own stuff. :freak:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

been there done that!!!

we racing poly mods (inline with poly magnets and any arm)
I let him use the slower of the 2 cars,

I lost by 30 laps


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I was 10 years old that 4th of July. We had moved that year on my birthday May 25th and I was not happy about it. We visited some family friends that were holding their annual rummage sale in our old neighborhood. I'm bored as usual and see a small box containing a US-1 truck gravel dump for $1. I plan on buying the piece for my cousin who had the US-1 sets. This elderly lady says, "come here young man you look strong. Go in the basement and get the rest of the boxes in the basement." I go down there and find a Tyco Turbo 300 race set, and a propane grill box full of US-1 track and accessories. It had 4 dump trucks, 1 Fire truck, 1 blue cab over, and 2 red semi's 6 HP7's cars and 5 440-x2's. Plus all the auto loader/ unloader, gravel loader/ unloader, log loader, twin turn out, squeeze hazzard track, log loading dozer, fire dept, gravel supply depot, and pipe loader. The lady sold it to my parents for $10. 

I still own all the pieces. Although some have broke in the many moves I made. I even have a few pieces that my dog Duke chewed up. He chewed the box up and then my auto loader and unloader tracks and my gravel trailer depot. I plan on fixing the gravel depot and gluing it and a turnout track to a piece of plywood and renaming it "Duke's Depot". I had him for 13 years and he just passed 2 weeks ago. I guess God needed a great dog, just wish it wasn't mine.

I currently play more with the US-1 stuff than the race car stuff. Although I try to collect both as much as possible.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice story Jeepman, thank you for sharing. My condolences, losing a cherished pet is not an easy thing.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

[email protected] my hat is off to the loss of your dog. 


Rob


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's a couple. Received my first HO set, a Lionel, for Christmas as a 6 year old in 1961. Set it up in my aunt and uncle's back room, their cocker spaniel immediatly ate one of the cars. Off to the vet he went, my uncle would'nt give me back the car when they got home. However, he felt so bad, he stopped on the way home, buying me a handfull of new cars. Wish they were still around. That was the start of my habit....

From the don't ever do this dept: Around 1970 at Stapleton's Raceway in Waterford, Mi. during one of our weekly races, the power started to go flat. An adult (!) racer whose name I can't recall, crawled under the King to check the 8D batteries- opening a fill cap and striking his Zippo to see inside to check the level. WhooooFFF!!!! Eyebrows, mustache, and a good deal of hair was lost, guy was lucky, as the battery split wide open. D'oh!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I plan on fixing the gravel depot and gluing it and a turnout track to a piece of plywood and renaming it "Duke's Depot". I had him for 13 years and he just passed 2 weeks ago. I guess God needed a great dog, just wish it wasn't mine.



Sorry to hear this Jeepman -- we had to put our cat Apollo to sleep on Jan. 20th after a long battle with kidney disease - so I understand your heartbreak. He was a good buddy to me for the last 10 yrs and was with my wife for an additional 9 years before that, so he had a long, love-filled life. Duke's Depot sounds like a nice tribute.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the condolences guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I was 10 years old that 4th of July. We had moved that year on my birthday May 25th and I was not happy about it. We visited some family friends that were holding their annual rummage sale in our old neighborhood. I'm bored as usual and see a small box containing a US-1 truck gravel dump for $1. I plan on buying the piece for my cousin who had the US-1 sets. This elderly lady says, "come here young man you look strong. Go in the basement and get the rest of the boxes in the basement." I go down there and find a Tyco Turbo 300 race set, and a propane grill box full of US-1 track and accessories. It had 4 dump trucks, 1 Fire truck, 1 blue cab over, and 2 red semi's 6 HP7's cars and 5 440-x2's. Plus all the auto loader/ unloader, gravel loader/ unloader, log loader, twin turn out, squeeze hazzard track, log loading dozer, fire dept, gravel supply depot, and pipe loader. The lady sold it to my parents for $10.
> 
> I still own all the pieces. Although some have broke in the many moves I made. I even have a few pieces that my dog Duke chewed up. He chewed the box up and then my auto loader and unloader tracks and my gravel trailer depot. I plan on fixing the gravel depot and gluing it and a turnout track to a piece of plywood and renaming it "Duke's Depot". I had him for 13 years and he just passed 2 weeks ago. I guess God needed a great dog, just wish it wasn't mine.
> 
> I currently play more with the US-1 stuff than the race car stuff. Although I try to collect both as much as possible.


great story...cool that you still have it all...very sorry for the loss of Duke...I have had 2 pass over the years and I swear I will not get another....riiigghhttt, Molly is 6 years old now.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

My interest in slot cars during my childhood was pretty short lived...probably 1969 until sometime in 1971 or so. My best friend had the Aurora wide track set in his basement and we ran on it all the time. I had a 1970 Tyco set at home but it wasn't nearly as good. I never had many cars, maybe five or six at the most. All of the Aurora cars were purchased at the toy department in J.C. Penney's.
During one of the last times that we ran the slot cars, it seemed like a good idea for one to catch on fire. We had a history of "disposing" of the toys that were no longer deemed to be cool to play with. We blew up models, melted platoons of green army men, burned fleets of balsa wood ships...you get the idea.
This was a new snow white Charger, and the last car that I bought during my childhood. I can still see the flaming display in my minds eye as the car made its final laps. Why I kept the car all of these years...who knows?
The car now occasionally serves as a wreck on one of the guard rails of my own wide track set. Those sure were good times...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Oh the huge manatee


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

TUFFONE said:


> My interest in slot cars during my childhood was pretty short lived...probably 1969 until sometime in 1971 or so. My best friend had the Aurora wide track set in his basement and we ran on it all the time. I had a 1970 Tyco set at home but it wasn't nearly as good. I never had many cars, maybe five or six at the most. All of the Aurora cars were purchased at the toy department in J.C. Penney's.
> During one of the last times that we ran the slot cars, it seemed like a good idea for one to catch on fire. We had a history of "disposing" of the toys that were no longer deemed to be cool to play with. We blew up models, melted platoons of green army men, burned fleets of balsa wood ships...you get the idea.
> This was a new snow white Charger, and the last car that I bought during my childhood. I can still see the flaming display in my minds eye as the car made its final laps. Why I kept the car all of these years...who knows?
> The car now occasionally serves as a wreck on one of the guard rails of my own wide track set. Those sure were good times...


I'll bet Bill Hall is looking at that picture and saying "Ya know, this could be saved".


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

crazy larry and dirty mary


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice pork rind fajita!


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

*my story...*

I received a Lionel Pikes Peak set in 1964 for Christmas and a 4 lane Aurora Stirling Moss set a year or so later (I have 2 older brothers, so they had to be able to play,too!) We accumulated cars and a little more track for a couple of years, but by the early 70's, I was out....Girls and sports had taken over....
Almost 40 years later, I was cleaning out the parents house to sell, and came across the old HO stuff...rather than throw it out, I kept it all and brought it home...Interest was renewed!! I sold all the old track for a decent price, and, after lurking on several BB's (this one included), I bought a Super International set...Damn, it was just as much fun as I remembered! Within a few months, I had two 4x8 tables, a bunch more track, and several new cars...plus all my old T-jets and a few newer models (the last "new" car I bought back then was an Aurora Super II)..Both children returned home, and I had to downsize to one 4x8 table, but I still get a few new cars, and get to run them enough that the enjoyment hasn't gone away...I'm a happy guy !! (Just wish I had a little more space for my "toys".....don't we all???)


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

When I was a kid (1961), I got an HO Lionel train set for Christmas. My best friend Chris got an Aurora vibrator race set. I have fond memories of racing those cars in his basement. We struggled to get the vibrators to run. We were amazed when the Thunderjets came out. They would actually run every time. As Chris and I grew up, we went through various phases of model cars and real cars. We both bought 55 Chevies in 1966.

Fast forward to 1982. I was dating Martha, the Queen of Garage Sales. We mapped out and hit up to 50 garage sales every weekend. I was looking for trains. It would take me less than a minute to see that there was nothing I wanted, while Martha was measuring waistbands and tediously looking through every pile. I needed something else to look for. One day I discovered a Thunderjet set with 4 GT cars for $5. I was hooked. Back then there were lots of hobby shops in Dallas. Most carried slot cars. I decided to buy a Tyco black firebird. That was my first store bought car. I would scope out what each store had and plan my attack. One Saturday I drove around to buy all of the Indy cars. Another time I bought all of the stock cars. Eventually I even bought the Jeeps.

Chris and I still talk. He has gone through several wives and numerous cars. His little brothers destroyed his slot cars years ago. I still have my train set and my 55 Chevy.

Mike Cook


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

When I started collecting slot cars in 1982, the stores had Curvehuggers and AFX. The thunderjets were gone. My neighbor's dad said that he used to race at a place called Action Speedway. I was pleased to find out that they were still in business. Unfortunately, they had sold their old stock to a guy named Gene. I called Gene. He said that he had moved on to N gauge trains and would like to sell some slots. I asked what cars he had. He asked what slot cars I wanted. I didn't even know what to ask for. Each time I asked if he had a car, he said he had "a few". One night about 11:30 Gene called to say that he had the cars spread out, if I wanted to come over. I jumped in my car and drove clear across Dallas. On the way I pondered how much money I would spend. $50? $100? It sounded like a lot to spend on toys. When I got there I was shocked. His living room was full of boxes. He asked if I saw anything I wanted. I said I wanted it all. How about $150? $200? He said $300. I wrote him a check. I could barely fit it all into my car. There were over 300 cars. Most were T-Jets. This year I saw Gene at a train show. It has been 30 years. He still complains about the deal. I still have the cars. Thanks Gene.

Mike Cook


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

*One More*

Beast1624 and I used to trade cars quite a bit. He told me that A&A Hobbies in Ft. Worth had a 1978 Aurora catalog that I needed. I couldn't believe he was going to make me drive all the way to Ft. Worth just for a catalog. I made the trip. There was a cranky old man behind the counter. Everything was behind the counter, and he wouldn't let you back there. I asked him if he had any slot cars. He said no. I could see cards of parts on the wall, so I asked again. He yelled " I told you, no!" I asked if he had any bodies. He said yes. He brought out a box of candy car bodies still on the card. I couldn't believe it. I asked how much they were. He said that they were clearly marked 98 cents each - cash only. There were 100 bodies. I didn't know if I had that much cash on me. Luckily I did. I giggled all the way to the car. These bodies were plated, but it was still a good haul. I went there again. I had to go through the same routine. This time he pulled out a box of Thunderbike bodies and parts. I miss those times.

Mike Cook


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Geez Mike, some guys have ALL The luck ! nice Stories :thumbsup: and *GREEN *with envy


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*steal*



blue55conv said:


> When I started collecting slot cars in 1982, the stores had Curvehuggers and AFX. The thunderjets were gone. My neighbor's dad said that he used to race at a place called Action Speedway. I was pleased to find out that they were still in business. Unfortunately, they had sold their old stock to a guy named Gene. I called Gene. He said that he had moved on to N gauge trains and would like to sell some slots. I asked what cars he had. He asked what slot cars I wanted. I didn't even know what to ask for. Each time I asked if he had a car, he said he had "a few". One night about 11:30 Gene called to say that he had the cars spread out, if I wanted to come over. I jumped in my car and drove clear across Dallas. On the way I pondered how much money I would spend. $50? $100? It sounded like a lot to spend on toys. When I got there I was shocked. His living room was full of boxes. He asked if I saw anything I wanted. I said I wanted it all. How about $150? $200? He said $300. I wrote him a check. I could barely fit it all into my car. There were over 300 cars. Most were T-Jets. This year I saw Gene at a train show. It has been 30 years. He still complains about the deal. I still have the cars. Thanks Gene.
> 
> Mike Cook


Mike, you stole em. give him a fiver next time you meet. LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*O goes the HO guys...*

Great stories Mike. I guess you got just about every closeout around!!!
Did you go downtown when the Sears Warehouse closed in the mid 90s?

I got a story from there....

Me, Larry And Jim went there to see if they had any slot car stuff.
Of course, by the time we heard of it, most of it was gone.
The one deal we considered...
There was about a 25 foot long isle with one level of shelf with track piled on it.
It was 5 to 10 layers deep all the way down, in various states of disarray.
The track was all Marchon, and gee, Marchon only offers one radius of turns, 9".
We can't build a track out of that. What a shame, I guess not.
Besides, we would have to bring a truck to take it all home...
(still kicking myself)
You know how much they wanted for *all* of it? *All* that track?


*$17.00*


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a on again off again story. We moved a lot because dad was with a large company. One of the moves was from Arkansas to Illinois in 1964. That Christmas I got a Sterling Moss Aurora set, I think with a Jag and a Vette, with steering wheel controllers. We set it up on a 4X8 table. Later I got a few more cars, a hop up kit, and a set of AJ's rear tires and axle from the Sears store. A kid that lived out by me heard me talking about slot cars and he said he had some cars about this big and wanted to sell them. I thought he was crazy for selling them but I kept my mouth shut and said "bring them over". He showed up and he had a couple of vibrator bodies, 10 pancakes that all ran, with some much needed oil, but the wow factor for me was he had scenery stuff. Grandstands, curved and the big one, the judges stand and a whole bunch of lock and joint track all for 20 bucks. I had already made the deal when I started oiling them and they ran, he had a funny face when they started going around the track. I think he didn't know about red oil, there wasn't any in the package he brought over. He just ran them until they squeaked and then got his dad to buy new ones I guess. I used all the track for a super big two lane. We moved back to Arkansas where there weren't any slots and in place of a track space, there was a bumper pool table so the slots were put away for five years, high school, cars and girls were the priorities. Me and two other guys moved out into what could be only described as the film animal house. Some how when I moved out, I had brought along a pit case with some cars and parts in it. One of my roommate buddies, Bill, who had never seen a slot car saw it and he wouldn't quit asking questions about them. So we went over to my parents house and got the board, track, and everything else. We set it up and I got four or five of them running fairly well, tires were like rocks. I sanded, soaked in Vaseline, even tried to bake them in the oven to soften them up, there weren't any slot cars or parts anywhere in that Arkansas town, so we had to make do with what we had. But what fun we had whenever we had people over, which was always. We had the bumper pool table set up in the front room and the slot cars in the backroom. At Christmas time one of my buddies said he saw a slot car set at a discount store down the road. My buddy Bill that got this whole thing started looked at me and he was already out of his chair without a word said and I was right behind him. We got over there and they had one set sitting there. It said AFX but it also had Aurora on the box as I remember it. I never had a chance to touch it, Bill snatched it up and was headed to the cashier at a good clip. He opened the box up in the parking lot and I still didn't get to touch anything until he had looked at everything. We had some anxious moments because we knew the track was different and wouldn't work, so our main worry was the cars might not work either. They were a bit bigger, a Porsche 917 white and green and a red and white Ferrari. Man we hoped they would work. We blasted back to the house and went straight to the track, turned on the transformer and Bill put the Porsche on the track and it took off like a streak, I was right behind him with the Ferrari. We were screaming our heads off. We ran the wheels off of them until they started squeaking. They were so much faster and easier to drive. Whenever possible we would hide the cars when company came over, but the word got out and we would get dogged until we broke em out and let others race them. Good times and good memories. My buddy Bill and I remained best friends until he passed a couple of years ago. I moved to Tulsa, but when I came back to his house in Arkansas over the years he had his slots set up a lot of times, and we would race with his nephews who he was helping to raise. When I stumbled onto Ebay and found slot cars, the first two I bought were the white and Green Porsche and the Red and white Ferrari.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

A couple of weeks after I bought the 300+ cars from Gene, I received a call from his race buddy Chris. I guess Gene had bragged about selling me his collection. Chris' collection was about 1/3 the size of Gene's, so I offered him 1/3 of the price ($100). That seemed fair to him, so I wrote another check. Now I had 400 bodies that needed chassis. I found out somehow about a guy on the east coast that was selling chassis's for 80 cents each. I bought 4 cases (400). He said his basement was full of them, and he would never run out. A month later I called the chassis guy to get some more. They were all gone. You have to buy stuff when you find it.

Mike Cook


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Years ago I was in Keystone Hobbies (a small shop near TI). They had a lot of slots. They had a laundry basket full of AFX cars marked $5 each. They were 4-gear vans and less desirables. I passed. The next time I was in there they were marked 2 for $5. I asked how much for the whole basket. The owner said $20. I bought them. I had no idea how many were in there, but I knew it was a good deal. It turned out to be 40 cars at 50 cents each. The owner said that there were more in the back room. How many vans do you really need? I was afraid that he would figure out that I was buying them too cheap, so I passed. I traded most of them to Sherman Trumble in Houston. He had run across a pile of Model A Woody bodies and needed chassis's. A couple of weeks later I went back to see if the basket had been refilled. The store was out of business. You have to buy the stuff when you see it.

Mike Cook


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

all these cool stories! i had one at the beginning of the thread, but reading all these makes me want to trot out another...

the year was around 2001. we had been married 7 years, moved from NY to MD, had two kids. i was still building 1/25 car kits occasionally, and had bought an Associated RC10 Graphite that was proving expensive... every time i drove it, i bounced it off a curb or rock and busted more front end pieces. my slot cars from when i was a kid were still in a shoebox at my parents' on LI... i had all but forgotten about the hobby.

we were talking about fixing up the basement, and i stopped at a yard sale to look at a Coca-Cola sign i thought would look good down there. for whatever reason, i wasn't interested once i saw it up close. but i noticed that the guy had a box of slot car track, and what looked like slot car parts in the bottom of the box. looking closer, there were 2 more boxes... more track and more slot car parts. just for giggles, i asked how much the guy wanted: $10 a box. i balked and started to walk away... the guy said "aw, c'mon, gimme $8 a box. less than 25 bucks and you can have it all." so i went for it.

i was kinda giddy and giggling when i got the stuff home... spread it all out on the dining room table. turns out there was enough track to make a small Atlas layout and a small TycoPro layout, along with a couple of controllers and a transformer for each... but the best part was the cars. here's what i got, after looking back at the pictures:

TycoPro green Camaro
TycoPro yellow Camaro
Green Vibe Jag hardtop body only
White Vibe Corvette body only
Gray Tjet Corvette body
White Tjet Fairlane body missing front bumper
Red Tjet Jag body, badly hacked wheelwells
Yellow Tjet dune buggy body
Tan Tjet Hot Rod body no roof/driver/windshield
Yellow Tjet Grand Prix Racer body
Mint green Atlas chrome bumper Impala
Yellow Atlas Pontiac, missing bumpers

there were enough chassis parts to piece together maybe 4 Tjet chassis. one Atlas chassis was mostly complete, the other was missing some key parts. both TycoPros were mostly complete but ran lousy. so i lumped the gray Corvette, the Fairlane, and the Jag together and started diddling them around the Atlas track. fun stuff. i was letting my 3-year-old try to run them as i poked around online to try to find out more about these goofy little things... i had AFX and MT as a kid and had very little experience with Tjets. as he is running the gray Corvette, i found an ebay auction for one that had gone over $200... you better believe i pulled that one off the track and gave him the beater Jag to play with right then. 

that was the beginning of my addiction... i soon learned about the JL pullbacks, and NOS chassis could still be had for under (or around) $10... even scored a few NOS Wild Ones from JAG Hobbies, IIRC.

i sold the white Vibe Corvette at a show soon after, and sold the TycoPro Camaros too... pretty sure they went on Fleabay. and i traded the Grand Prix Racer to someone, probably here on HT. still have all the rest of those cars, even found a bumper for the Fairlane and patched up the Jag by splicing it with another. the Hot Rod became the basis for my version of Milner's Coupe. and the Atlas track is in my current 4-lane.

--rick


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Every year I take a week "vacation" in the middle of July and usually spend it doing work around the house. One time, about 12 years ago I was working on a patch of grass between the driveway and the house when the elderly woman who lived next door came out to chat. We were talking about vacations and stuff and she said that at the first job she had in New York they shut down the factory for three weeks (or something like that) in the summer so you had no choice but to take your vacation then. The factory was extremely busy in the fall/winter/early spring and slow in the summer so they did it that way to keep people working through the busy seasons. I said "What kind of factory was it?" and I almost fell over when she said "They made those little cars that go around the tracks." I said "Aurora?" and she said "Yes" like she was surprised that I would be familiar with it. She said she worked at a machine where she'd get the body and put it in a jig upside down and place the chassis in place and it would get screwed together. She also seemed surprised that people actually collected them. Of course I asked her if she had any cars or anything and she said she used to have a small box of them but she gave them to her nephew years ago - and when she was telling me this her nephew was in jail so the cars were LONG gone. She moved away no long after that conversation but it's something I'll never forget. Small world.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

wow, more good ones, cool stories


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Launch Control....? We have liftoff!*

A partial excerpt from our slot car checklist....from my youth :thumbsup:

fire crackers....check
bottle rockets ....check
candles....check
cotton balls....check
alcohol or methanol (cox glow fuel)....check
coat hangers....check
ignition source...check

Dont judge us too harshly. Ya gotta keep the era in mind. Rockets to the moon. Evil Kenevil. Funny Car Summers. Real Nascar.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

In High School for a science project (teacher was a gear head), I used an early Phase III 1/24th angle winder chassis and a MAC lexan Ti-22 body to build a rocket car powered by an Estes motor. Unfortunatly, it _flew_ better than any rocket model I'd built..... may have been on the ground the first couple of feet. After 2 or 3 "flights" across the student parking lot and hard landings, there wasn't much left.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Back in the 80's I used to drive from Dallas to Houston with Warren to see Sherman Trumble. We would spend the weekend going to hobby shops and trading cars. Warren had a pretty nice collection, but he also had some nasty runners. One was a vibrator police car with big square cut wheel wells. One trip Warren didn't bring anything to trade. He said he had joined a church that told him to divest himself of his worldly pursuits and possessions. I told him that he could sell his cars to me and put the money in the plate, but it was too late. He had put the cars in plastic trash bags and left them at the curb. Years later another guy approached me with a bunch of cars for sale. He had bought them from some woman at Trader's Village flea market. There was the police car with big square wheel wells. This was Warren's collection. I called Warren. He confirmed that he had definitely thrown them out. The mystery is how they made it to the flea market. These cars had risen from the dead.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*My first encounter with collecting slot cars 1987*

Like Mike Cook, I collect trains, Lionel post war for me, have been in it since 1970 and my TCA # is 73-5043. Anyway, I knew a thing or 2 about collecting stuff prior to slot cars. In 1987 at a new Years Eve party, a friend shows me a cigarbox filled with tjets and we smelled the chassis like little kids. It did not click with me at all to collect these. The next spring I was at Carlisle PA's big car meet looking for 1959 Caddy stuff and a guy had HO slot cars for $25 each. I laughed at him and moved on. It still did not click with me to collect these. That summer at work a buddy wanted to get into RC cars and planes, he needed money so he offered me 3 pit cases of Aurora thunderjets for $100. I bought the 30 or so cars and that started me into collecting them. I placed ads in the local papers on Long Island and met a guy named Jimmy who was into slot cars. Most of mine were early Fords, Fairlanes, Falcons, and Galaxies. A few were missing guide pins. He told me guide pins were rare and offered to trade me a few for some Fords. I did not do it but I did need guide pins. Later I found out I was almost screwed by this guy. Anyway that was my start............. and like Mike, I got more stories:thumbsup:, Bob Beers


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, I remember A&A in Ft Worth, Mike. I managed to get two brand new A/FX pit boxes from him with G-Plus Lola's in them for about $5 each.

BTW guys, Mike was good enough to trade me some of the bodies he scored.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

bump, for even more stories...


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

My brother and I got our first set (T-Jet with steering wheel controllers) when I was 6. When he went to High School a couple of years later he lost interest and I was too young to buy cars and parts so everything went back in the box but I continued to devour every slot magazine and Auto World catalog I could lay my hands on. I remember once in 5th grade I was reading a slot mag during free time. The teacher saw and asked me if I knew how the cars worked. When I explained the basic operation of a DC motor and how to maximize performance I was rewarded with a smile and a 'carry on!'

For Christmas of '70 I begged for and received one of the first A/FX sets on the market. It had the 9" banked turn with the #7 Daytona Charger and #3 white Camero 'Trans Am'. This really began my deep interest in slots and since I was working (back in those days a 12 yr old could make decent pocket change racking bottles and sacking groceries) I could support my own habit.

Since I was the only one in my neighborhood into slot cars I basically just did car comparisons and test & tune. I set up an oval around the perimeter of the ping pong table with a banked turn at one end. I would then set one lane with the steering wheel controller and a pace car and practice driving in the other. 

One of my favorite things was doing enduro tests: clean and lube a car then see how long it could go before it needed oil. One time my mother came out in the room during one of these tests and said "you know, you've been at this for 6 or 7 hours. You had better stop that thing or it's going to catch fire and burn the house down."

I replied "Mom, there's no way that could happen. The voltage is too low to generate enough heat to cause a fire". 

"Well, be careful anyway. I don't want you to burn the house down."

Five minutes or so later I noticed the Camero I had been running slow down on the front stretch but it wasn't doing the usual squeal indicating it was time to oil so I decided to go a few more laps and see what happened. Few laps later on the back stretch, in the space of about 5 feet, a thin trail of smoke started coming out and the car burst into flames. I hated it when Mom was right:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

how much you want for THAT Camaro?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dunno. Been 'in the family' for years. It probably means more to me than anyone else!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

you need to frame that camaro and leave it as is.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that camaro is priceless, i wish i had the yellow daytonas and #211 datsun pickups I toasted. 
((STORY TIME))

One time I cut up 2 of those same cars. (Tony's hobby shop had the red #46 datsun car/#211 twin pack and yellow daytonas out the ying yang and the were the cheapest cars sold).
My frankencar had the long front end of the daytona and the pickup truck rear end. painted dark blue with red squares on the hood, it was quit the ugly car. It disappeared for a few years, then popped up in with the train parts or something. I laughed at it a bit threw it in the box then sold it on fleabay a few years later. I miss that junker.I wish ebay offered a stay in touch with your auctions option, I would pay to see some of the stuff I left go.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I used this box with no knowledge of what it was!*

I tried to put some quicky power to this bsrt and quickly burnt the shoes and the shinny green coating on the arm in like four seconds,the arm never even turned-and made smoke from the arm coating cooking.Cwbam was right when he stated these arms are virtually indestructible!The car still performs like brand new!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would not part with that Camaro after all those years. that was a great story. You are lucky you did not put an eye out too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We recently celebrated twenty years of racing!


----------

